# Vektorisierte Bilder



## mausklicker (28. November 2003)

Tach allerseits,

ich suche infos zu folgendem Sachverhalt: Ich bekomme in letzter Zeit häufiger Freehand- oder Corel-EPSe und PDFfe, in denen die Bilder entweder zeilenweise oder sogar in jedes Pixel einzeln zerlegt (= vektorisiert?) sind. Ergo geht mein Rechner beim Öffnen solcher Dateien regelmäßig in die Knie, weil sämtliche Einzelbilddaten durchgerechnet werden (...kennt jemand Solvero?). 

Meine Frage: Ist das grundsätzlich so, dass Bilder in FH oder CDR vektorisiert werden? Oder kann das vom Anwender bestimmt werden? Wenn letzteres zutrifft, wie kann der Anwender das abstellen/ändern? 

Für ein paar Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Nette Grüße
Mausklicker


----------



## Beppone (28. November 2003)

Hi Mausklicker,

wesentliche Frage: womit öffnest Du die epse?
Im Postscript-Code sind zwar Pixelbilder (natürlich) eingebettet, aber ein halbwegs aktueller Interpreter sollte das zügig darstellen können.

In Freehand- oder CDR-Dateien werden Bitmaps nicht vektorisiert, sie bleiben wie sie sind. Einzige Option ist, ob sie eingebettet werden oder verknüpft.

Warum läßt Du Dir nicht die Quelldaten geben?

Gruß Bep


----------



## mausklicker (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi Bep,

ich öffne die Daten mit Solvero - weiß nicht, ob dir das Programm etwas sagt. Ich habe diesbezüglich auch schon den Acrobat Reader ausprobiert, aber das Problem bleibt das selbe.

Nee, Quelldaten nehmen wir grundsätzlich nicht an, weil jeder in seinem Programm andere Schriften, Grundeinstellungen, Laufweiten etc. hat. Wir sind als Tageszeitung sozusagen Endabnehmer und müssen die Daten nur noch drucken, nicht verändern. Ergo ist PostScript die sicherste Variante.

Gruß
Mausklicker


----------



## Ossi (2. Dezember 2003)

Solvero als PostScript-Editor öffnet die EPS-, PostScript- und pdf-Dateien so wie sie sind, d.h. er wird auf keinen Fall Bilder vektorisieren. Allerdings optimiert er den PostScript-Code indem er z.B. verschachtelte EPSe auflöst und einen optimierten Code generiert. Wenn die Originaldateien jedoch viele Vectorgrafiken enthalten oder die Schriften in Zeichenwege umgewandelt wurden (so wie das bei FreeHand und Corel Draw gern gemacht wird), dann kann die Anzahl der Vektorobjekte den Rechner schon in die Knie zwingen.
Ich würde den Kunden raten, die Schriften einzubinden und nicht zu vektorisieren. Außerdem braucht man für Solvero schon eine solide Hardware (in Regensburg hatten die Rechner Dualprozessor und 1 GB Hauptspeicher). Außerdem hat Solvero die Angewohnheit eine riesige Temp-Datei aufzubauen, die man öfter mal löschen muß.  Auch würde ich mal die Anzahl der im System installierten Schriften checken, da Solvero eingebundene Fonts extrahiert und im System installiert (OVHelvetiva usw....). Mal hier eventuell aufräumen.


----------



## Ossi (2. Dezember 2003)

Zu dem streifenweisen Zerlegen von Bilder oder Flächen durch Solvero fällt mir noch ein, daß es sich dabei um Verläufe oder Transparenzen in einer Schmuckfarbe handeln kann. Solvero hatte in den bisherigen Versionen so seine Schwierigkeiten mit DeviceN-Farbräumen (z.B. Duplex mit Schmuckfarbe) und bei Verläufen und zerlegte alles in Streifen, so daß man  bei einer nachträglichen Farbänderung Krämpfe bekommen konnte. Das soll mit der Version 5 aber besser gelöst sein.


----------



## marwin (3. Dezember 2003)

*Bilder in Streifen*

Könnte es nicht auch an den Ursprungsprogrammen liegen? Dort ist der PDF-Export von Version zu Version oft deutlich verändert. 
Die "Streifenzerlegung" von Bildern in PDF's ist typisch. Vielleicht sind die vorliegenden EPS'e über das Acrobat-Paket abgespeichert worden.

Mal ein Demo-File bauen und das untersuchen ...

marwin


----------



## mausklicker (3. Dezember 2003)

Tach ihr Lieben,

hm, ihr scheint ja Solvero-Profis zu sein... seufz. Das Dumme ist, dass ich hier nix ausprobieren kann, weil wir weder FH noch PageMaker oder sonstiges haben. Wenn da mal einer was für mich basteln und ausprobieren könnte, wäre das supernett. 

Ich denke, dass es oftmals auch einfach an den programm-internen PDF-Editoren liegt, wie ein PDF (oder auch EPS) zerlegt bzw. aufgebaut wird. Die Frage ist nur, wie man das umgehen kann...?

Schriften in Solvero: Tja, wenn man in Corel ein EPS schreibt, muss man ja die Schriften vektorisieren, damit die andere Seite auch was davon hat. Nur sieht es dann oft so aus, als würden gleichzeitig auch die Bilder vektorisiert - was natürlich nicht so pralle ist.

Nette Grüße
Mausklicker


----------

